# Ridiculous Spill-Proof Cutting Oil Containers



## MrWhoopee (Mar 14, 2021)

Having tired of the cat food cans with customized plastic lids, I started looking around the shop for inspiration. My eyes fell on this weird Tri-Clover coupling that I inherited from Fred. It was this large, multi-piece, threaded stainless steel assembly with multiple plastic seals inside. I've never seen one like it, but it was obviously quite expensive. Anyway, the flanged ends suggested just what I was looking for, so let the butchery begin. This job even gave me the opportunity to use my compound driver and my sole expanding mandrel. It also gave me the opportunity to practice my TIG, which I quite obviously needed.




The shorter one will be dedicated to the mill. I realized how easily it slid around on the table and that it was heavy enough to hurt itself if it hit the floor, so I made a round tee-nut for it. It slides freely into the tee-slots and should prevent most mishaps.




Talk about your overkill.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 14, 2021)

The tig welding doesn't look too bad to me.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 14, 2021)

A friend makes cutting oil containers from screw top beer cans, he cuts off the top below the shoulder, inverts it and presses it into the lower part of the can and makes a turned plastic collar with shoulder that presses over the the two parts to protect and further retain the inverted top, he then glues a strong magnet in to the recessed bottom of the can, they stay put on machine tables very nicely.  They work much more nicely that my previously used and many times spilled tuna cans.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 14, 2021)

benmychree said:


> A friend makes cutting oil containers from screw top beer cans, he cuts off the top below the shoulder, inverts it and presses it into the lower part of the can and makes a turned plastic collar with shoulder that presses over the the two parts to protect and further retain the inverted top, he then glues a strong magnet in to the recessed bottom of the can, they stay put on machine tables very nicely.  They work much more nicely that my previously used and many times spilled tuna cans.


I thought you were going to say that he welds the inverted top into the body. Now THAT would be impressive.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 14, 2021)

I 


MrWhoopee said:


> I thought you were going to say that he welds the inverted top into the body. Now THAT would be impressive.


hear that there people who can weld aluminum foil, if so, it would be duck soup with that job.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice Job @MrWhoopee !!!!
those are high class cuttin' oil wells


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 14, 2021)

A few thousand years from now an archeologist  will did up this can.  Then come to the conclusion that this can held an oil that a priest  by the name  MrWhoopee anoints the sacred statue named Bridgeport.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice job!


----------



## extropic (Mar 14, 2021)

@MrWhoopee 
Those anti-tip containers are nice, but I especially like the T-nut idea. I'd not seen (or thought of) that before.
Chicken simple and effective. I like it.

@benmychree 
Your friends type of anti-spill containers sound great too.
I'm going to do something similar.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 15, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> A few thousand years from now an archeologist  will did up this can.  Then come to the conclusion that this can held an oil that a priest  by the name  MrWhoopee anoints the sacred statue named Bridgeport.


Holy moly, did not expect to get this many likes.  Look up "gold spirals found in Denmark".  Maybe someone who's more savvy with the computer can post a picture of these spirals.   It makes you laugh on the conclusions that these archeologists will come up with this stuff that are about 3,000 years old.   Those gold spirals sure look like lathe swarf to me.  I'd be  more interested, if possible, for them to did up the lathe and see what that may have looked liked.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Talk about your overkill.


Overkill is a good thing...


----------



## projectnut (Mar 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> I thought you were going to say that he welds the inverted top into the body. Now THAT would be impressive.


There are actually welders skilled enough to do things almost as thin as a beer can.  Back in the 1980's our company was bringing a new production facility on line.  I needed a special fitting made for a vacuum stuffing machine.  I drew up a sketch and handed it to one of the construction welders to see if he thought it was something he could make.  He said "I think so" and went off to see if he could find the materials.  

Later that afternoon he came back with a completed assembly.  It was made from 1/2" OD and 1/4" OD 316 stainless tube.  The wall thickness on the 1/2" tube was .035", and the 1/4" was .028" .  The thing was absolutely perfect.  It looked like it had been made by a jeweler.   I must say I was impressed to say the least.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 15, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> Holy moly, did not expect to get this many likes.  Look up "gold spirals found in Denmark".  Maybe someone who's more savvy with the computer can post a picture of these spirals.   It makes you laugh on the conclusions that these archeologists will come up with this stuff that are about 3,000 years old.   Those gold spirals sure look like lathe swarf to me.  I'd be  more interested, if possible, for them to did up the lathe and see what that may have looked liked.






Yep, they were probably the swarf from turning the gold bowls that were previously found in the same field.






						Bronze Age Gold Spirals Discovered in Denmark - Archaeology Magazine
					






					www.archaeology.org


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Talk about your overkill.


If not....why not??? I like shiny things so I think it's perfect. Nice job.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 15, 2021)

It's not like me to buy something I could make and I did make many 'spill resistant" cans but finally got tired of less than great results so I got some similar to these. Put a magnet in the bottom and should have done it long ago.
Aaron


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 15, 2021)

My dad used to tell me about the guy who was his mentor in airplane building.

He did practice on welding beer cans. They might have been thicker back then though.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 15, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> My dad used to tell me about the guy who was his mentor in airplane building.
> 
> He did practice on welding beer cans. They might have been thicker back then though.


They were steel, remember? In my memory, the first aluminum beer cans were the baby Coors. Had return value like soda bottles.


----------



## walz10 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yep,I remember finding steel beer cans. I also remember finding a six pack of those colt cans in the fridge. Being that they were little I figured they were for me. My parents found my at some point and brought me home. I was a very inebriated 6 years old at the time. Beer cans can definitely be welded. I can’t currently weld aluminum that thin but I’m blaming my machine for that and not my skill level. Hehe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> They were steel, remember? In my memory, the first aluminum beer cans were the baby Coors. Had return value like soda bottles.


Nope, steel beer cans we’re definitely before my time.  My recollection was this was aluminum since it involved the cobalt blue welding lens my dad had but never used.

John


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 15, 2021)

If you don't mind, technically they were 'tin cans'... they were about as stout as extra large tin cans nowadays.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Having tired of the cat food cans with customized plastic lids, I started looking around the shop for inspiration. My eyes fell on this weird Tri-Clover coupling that I inherited from Fred. It was this large, multi-piece, threaded stainless steel assembly with multiple plastic seals inside. I've never seen one like it, but it was obviously quite expensive. Anyway, the flanged ends suggested just what I was looking for, so let the butchery begin. This job even gave me the opportunity to use my compound driver and my sole expanding mandrel. It also gave me the opportunity to practice my TIG, which I quite obviously needed.
> 
> View attachment 359228
> 
> ...


As mentioned it's more a work of art than a lowly utilitarian cutting oil container.  Something that nice would be way out of place in my shop.  In fact it looks fancy enough to be a pewter ink well for Thomas Jefferson's desk.

Here's my far less energetic version of a cutting oil container.  The Latin name is canus discardus.  In it's former life it was a 1 pint paint can.  I bought a dozen of them from a local paint company for $.25 each.  I don't even feel bad if I do an oops and crunch one or drop it on the floor and dent it.


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 15, 2021)

I got a 4 pack of the little plastic spillproof paint cups for 5$ on amazon.   

But I'd rather have yours.  That's pretty badass!


----------



## tonydi (Mar 16, 2021)

I got one of the Lakeshore Learning's no-spill paint cups that many people online said worked well.  I put WD40 in it and made a nice tube to press into the middle to make it even more spill-proof.  About 6 months went by and one day I noticed the bottom had bulged out and now I had a wobbly no-spill container.  So apparently not all no-spill paint cups are not created equal.


----------

